# D3 Gästepass



## dRaMaTiC-101 (17. Mai 2012)

Huhu,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach 1 bzw. 2 Gästepass für D3. Muss das Spiel doch erstmal selbst kritisch antesten um zu entscheiden ob ein kauf für mich lohnt. Das Beta-Wochenende habe ich auch "verschlafen", bin also ein richtiger Frischling :-)

Also wenn jemand welche übrig hat, gern an mich :-)

Vielen dank im vorraus,

drama


----------

